
Comcast Launches Eye Control for the TV, an Aid for Physically Disabled Viewers - Vaslo
https://deadline.com/2019/06/comcast-launches-eye-control-for-the-tv-an-aid-for-physically-disabled-viewers-1202633522/
======
verdverm
I'm sure the motivation is accessibility for their users rather than their
analytics...

